# is my light enough to grow HC Cuba?



## Staticrzr (1 Apr 2016)

Hey guys.

I just cycled a 62cm x 36cm x 48 cm planted tank using some stem plants and a HC cuba carpet.
I am using a 3 x 24w light -  2x giesemann tropica and 1 x giesemann superflora and a common reflector for all 3 bulbs.
During the cycling period all went well, HC was growing well, and all of a sudden, 4 weeks later almost all my HC died.
I am using a splt light period as follows: 09:00 to 12:00 and 18:00 to 22:00 with pressurised CO2 1bbl/s and PPS pro with tracemix plus as fertiliser. The substrate is ADA Amazonia with Power Sand.


----------



## spyder (2 Apr 2016)

I'd say you have way more than enough light. As the plant mass was increasing did you up the Co2? The demand probably went up but did the supply?

How are the other plants?

I'm sure the more experienced would be able to advise but photo's and a full description of the setup would help trouble shoot.


----------



## Julian (2 Apr 2016)

I've been trying to grow this plant for over a year. If it turned dark green, then eventually transparent, you didn't have enough light - or your lights aren't close enough to the substrate.


----------



## Bacms (2 Apr 2016)

Sounds like a CO2 problem rather than a light problem. Plants need to transition from emersed to submerged seems your didn't make it through the transition. HC does not need that much light I have gown mine with just 2T8 over a juwel vision 180 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (2 Apr 2016)

Your light is plenty - that isn't the problem.

It's much more likely that the amount of CO2 reaching the HC isn't sufficient. HC needs plentiful CO2 more than it needs loads of light.

If you can position a drop checker down low, close to where the HC is, then that will tell you whether it's getting enough CO2.

What filtration do you have, and what throughput is it? You should be aiming for a nominal 10 times the tank volume per hour. How are you distributing the outflow water from your pump? And how are you diffusing your CO2? If using an inline CO2 diffuser, the conventional layout is to have a spray bar along the rear of the tank near the top, with the holes pointing horizontally towards the front glass - this ensures that CO2 reaches the front glass and rolls downwards onto your carpet plants.


----------



## Staticrzr (2 Apr 2016)

Ok, thx FOR the answers guys.
Ok. Filter: eheim experience 250 -700l/h with stock media and some jbl sintomec media running trough some glass lily pipe set. I am diffusing the co2 trough a tropica 3 in 1 diffuser . I will post a picture later today. 
As I said, regarding nutrients..  I am using pps pro 2.5 ml,  trace mix plus 2,5 ml and easycarbo 2,5 ml


----------



## Staticrzr (2 Apr 2016)

EDIT:


----------



## Staticrzr (2 Apr 2016)

this is like, a day before everything started going to blahblahblahblah, maybe it's because i added some fish ?:\

Anyway, today, like....6 days later, i removed all the HC, and put everything i had in a propagator. For now...fingers crossed .  Btw, the picture is taken before i bought the lily pipe set.

BTW: how can i get my water more clear? i think it's not clear enoguh. I also have small biofilm on the top of the tank. I'm doing 50% water changes weekly, sometimes even every 4-5 days and my tank is cycled. I used the JBL all in one test kit..the one with strips, and the results are as follows:.
no3 - 20 ppm
no2 - 0 ppm
GH - 8ish
KH - 10ish
ph - 6.8 
CO2 - 35 ppm 
 i'm not so sure about these results tough


----------



## spyder (2 Apr 2016)

The ADA substrates can leech ammonia for while. You should be doing more frequent water changes for the first month or two.

A film on top of your water indicates your plants are not happy. Healthy plants will give you clear water.

I would cut back to 2 tubes or even 1 tube until you get on top if the co2 issues.

Do you have any reason to do a split photo period? I do 6 hours from 5:30pm - 11:30pm which when I'm at home and can view the tank.


----------



## Straight Shooter (3 Apr 2016)

Surface films aren't a sign of unhappy plants. They are harmless and made up of organic matter and some microorganisms. Even the most densely planted *perfectly* balanced lakes in nature have surface films. They can come and go at times, in response to various factors in your aquarium. 

The only problem is, they're unsightly and can impair gas exchange somewhat at the surface........ minor issues.


----------



## Staticrzr (4 Apr 2016)

During night time i raised the lily pipe up to create aeration and the small biofilm disappeared .

BTW: soon as i removed the HC my water went almost crystal clear.


----------



## Staticrzr (9 Apr 2016)

This is how the tank looks like now
Edit: damn, it won't let me to upload from my phone


----------

